# Best free photo-editing software



## Photoform (Nov 2, 2009)

Hello!

I'll preface this with I am a total amateur in the world of digital photography and I currently use ifranview to do all my editing (which includes about 5 functions save the crop).

So, I am mainly interested in a slightly intuitive program to edit photos; although I am proficient with a computer I simply do not have the desire yet to spend an hour or more editing photos. And of course, I am primarily looking for a free program at this point, unless there really are just no suitable programs available.

Thanks for your time and suggestions!


----------



## JamesMason (Nov 2, 2009)

Gimp is often a good alternative to PS. Its not as good a PS but for free you cant really knock it GIMP - Windows installers

Link is to the a windows download, as the main site is currently down, if your on a mac its here http://gimp-app.sourceforge.net/ and if your on linux you already have it.


----------



## ann (Nov 2, 2009)

i recommend photoscape to  my students. it has a series of videos that show how to use all the functions. 

gimp is very popular and is similar to PS, and now there are several books available to help folks with the workflow


----------



## PhotoXopher (Nov 2, 2009)

Picasa


----------



## Rekd (Nov 2, 2009)

Photoform said:


> Hello!
> 
> I'll preface this with I am a total amateur in the world of digital photography and I currently use ifranview to do all my editing (which includes about 5 functions save the crop).
> 
> ...



IView is a great little program.  I've heard you can run a lot of Photoshop plugins in Iview. 

Sounds like you just want to take it to the next level above Iview. 

I would suggest Gimp as well. It's a bit of a learning curve to get the entire program figure out, but there are some very good tutorials that will quickly walk you through getting specific things done without having to know the entire program.

GIMP Tutorials and useful snippets

Gimp-tutorials.net - Gimp , tutorials , brushes , downloads, forum.

and 

Gimp Tutorials - Tutorialized


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Nov 2, 2009)

This is a question with no possibility for consensus.
I use Picassa as a back up to PSE.
Kodak on-line version is OK.


----------



## PatrickHMS (Nov 3, 2009)

One more vote for Picasa3, free shareware from the Google people.


----------



## Photoform (Nov 3, 2009)

So far I checked out the free programs paint.net and picasa.

I really like picasa! Even the automatic color adjustments did quite well in a couple sample pics I had.

However, does the program allow for simply moving cropped areas around on the same picture? Like you could do in paint, for example.


----------

